# jerky shooter at TSC



## chris_harper (Feb 24, 2007)

anyone ever try the jerky making supplies at tractor supply company? my local store has a jerky gun/kit for like $20. they have various bbq supplies i noticed today. i haven't been there in awhile, and went there today.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 24, 2007)

The jerky gun thing is kind of fun. And for the price ...not a bad deal.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 24, 2007)

They have all kinds of crazy attachments for those shooters. You can even get this mold to make pretend ribs like they serve at Burger King! 

The Jerky Shooter comes with the small slim jim tube and a flat jerky tube.


----------



## lovetosmoke (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a Jerky Shooter.  I really like using it to make flat ground jerky.
The only complaint I would have about mine is its size.  I bought the little one that is the size of a caulking gun.  I have to fill it constantly.  I wish I would have bought the cannon.  But if you are not going to use it that much the shooter would probably be big enough for almost anybody.


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Feb 24, 2007)

This jerky shooter seems like it`s hitting the popularity chart...I been waiting  for some while now to get one ,,,, waiting for my order to come from hi-mountain ..gonna make jerky following  there instructions for the whole muscle way 1st ....then I guese the shooter will be on my next toy list to purchase !! looking forward to pics & tips there chris !! As always  thanks again........charlie


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 28, 2007)

I saw somewhere on the net you can buy extra tubes and fill it with the meat then you just keep shooting!


----------

